# New Member



## landrell (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello everyone. I've been training around 20 years. I find these forums very informative.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*landrell* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome our new friend


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcme to the board


----------



## fitnright (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome.. i am also new here


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome


----------

